# Angelurlaub auf Insel Poel - lohnt sich das?



## sadako (9. Dezember 2008)

Moin moin,

bin derzeit dabei, einen möglichst günstigen Angelurlaub (der auch für uns Studenten tragbar ist |uhoh für 3 Personen im Februar `09 zu planen. 
Ist gar nicht so einfach, etwas passendes und preiswertes zu finden - vor allem nicht, wenn man zur Unterkunft am besten noch ein führerscheinfreies Boot haben möchte.

Hab mir schon mehrere Angebote eingeholt (z.B. von den Möglichkeiten auf Fehmarn, aber auch Guidingurlaub auf Rügen) und unter anderem auch Folgendes auf der Insel Poel, Malchow entdeckt:

http://www.auf-an-die-ostsee.de/reisen/angeln/angeln_mit_eigenen_boot_poel_spa14.php

Hab mir daraufhin auch ein passendes Angebot zukommen lassen und war sehr erstaunt über den günstigen Preis.
Für 7 Tage 225 € pro Person - er beinhaltet 7 Übernachtungen, 5 Tage führerscheinfreies Boot zum Angeln, die Ostseewochenangelkarte, Endreinigung, Bettwäsche und das Gefrieren des Fanges.

Das Angebot ist von allen bisher das günstigste und ich bin von Preis und Inhalt entzückt.... allerdings frage ich mich, wo hier der Haken sein könnte. Dann hab ich mal ein bißchen gegoogelt und in der Suchfunktion beim Anglerboard nachgesehen. Hab leider nicht besonders viel entdeckt und wenn, dann eher Negatives bzgl. Fangchancen und -revier. Besonders erfolgsversprechend scheint es demnach ja dort nicht zu sein... hatten es ja auch vorwiegend auf Dorsch, Platte und Meerforelle vom Kleinboot und evtl. von der Brandung aus abgesehen.

Deshalb möchte ich zu dem Angebot mal Eure Meinungen hören und ob sich das Ganze lohnen würde oder ob ich mich eher nach etwas Anderem umsehen sollte. 
Wie gesagt, unser Budget ist leider recht begrenzt...

Vielleicht hat ja jemand von Euch noch andere Tips und Empfehlungen auf Lager, wo wir einen schönen, preiswerten und maximal 1-wöchigen Angelurlaub incl. Kleinboot an der Ostsee verbringen könnten.

Viele Grüße |wavey:


----------



## Kegelfisch (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub auf Insel Poel - lohnt sich das?*

Hei Sadako |wavey:
Sieh mal unter www.ostseecamp.de  . Das ist ein Campingplatz in Rerik Meschendorf direkt an der Küste ( Brandungsangeln ! ) mit verschiedenen Bungalows und Apartements . Außerhalb der Saison haben die recht günstige Angebote . Allerdings gibt es da keine Boote . Dazu müßtet Ihr Euch an den Angelladen "Wattwurm" in Rerik oder den Hafen Kühlungsborn wenden . Uwe


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub auf Insel Poel - lohnt sich das?*

Moin Sadko,
Poel ist ne schöne Ecke aber anglerisch nicht so der Brüller. Denn es ist dort sehr flach rund herum und mit dem Boot müsste man ziemlich weit fahren. Mag sein das es auf Platte hier und da ganz gut geht aber februar ist da so eine Sache ob das hinhaut. Ein Platz an der Außenküste wäre da besser zumahl dort dann auch schon wieder auf Mefo geangelt werden kann. Das fetzt auf Poel auch nicht so.
Der Tipp Rerik war da schon nicht schlecht.


----------



## DorschChris29 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub auf Insel Poel - lohnt sich das?*

Ja Poel ist nicht so prall.
Wir waren vor 4 Jahren da.Es war echt langweilig,die Infrastruktur war ...ähem bescheiden.
Und anglerisch war es auch nicht besser!Fahrt lieber woanders hin


----------



## macmarco (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub auf Insel Poel - lohnt sich das?*

Meine "ehem. Schwiegereltern" hatte dort auf Poel einen Wohnwagen und dementsprechend war ich oft dort.

Wie bereits schon gesagt worden ist, kannst du dat fischen dort kniggen |rolleyes. Hornis kannst du dort gut befischen, aber das kannst du aber auch überall.

Der Tip mit Rerik ist schon richtig #6


----------



## Rosi (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub auf Insel Poel - lohnt sich das?*

Moin Sadako, Poel ist im Februar eine sehr ruhige Insel. Mit dem Boot bist du ganz fix am Wustrower Riff, die Rückseite der Halbinsel Wustrow. Ganz an der rechten Spitze, die Mündung ins Salzhaff, (Kieler Ort) ist eine seeehr interessante Ecke. Dort ziehen die Meerforellen umher. Gegenüber ist das Boiensdorfer Werder, ein Watanglergebiet. Wenn es dir nicht zu kalt und ungemütlich ist, solltest du dort mal auf Meerforellen fischen. Vom Strand mit Wathose oder vom Boot aus. Du kannst allerdings auch Pech haben und es ist ar...kalt, windig und zu gefährlich für ein Boot.

Etwa 3sm vor Poel in nördlicher Richtung verläuft ein Graben. Wenn du eine Seekarte hast findest du den auch, sonst reicht ein Echolot und du fährst nach Norden. im Graben sind bestimmt Dorsche oder Klieschen. 3 Wochen später laicht der Hering im Salzhaff. Eigentlich bist du mit einem Boot ganz fix drin.

Auf Poel kann man auch gut Rad fahren, wandern und reiten.


----------



## DDK (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub auf Insel Poel - lohnt sich das?*

Tach,
mit fisch ist da nicht doll,  mein onkel war dort 30 jahre fischer, die betohnung liegt auf war... Ich fahre jedes Jahr einmal im frühjahr zum mefo angeln und im sommer zu aschen angel, die eck um Schwarzenbusch ist so der einzige hotspot dort. ansonsten von kirchdorf fährt ein kutter und schmieddi hat es echt drauf.


----------



## sadako (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub auf Insel Poel - lohnt sich das?*

Erstmal danke für die zahlreichen Meldungen und Infos - hab mir leider schon gedacht, dass es da wohl eher nich so gut aussieht.

Zum Glück haben wir ja noch nichts fest gebucht. 
Hab jetzt schon einige gute Tipps bekommen und mich auch selbst immer und immer wieder durch Angebote im Internet gewühlt... wobei ich mich, glaub ich, dadurch selbst ganz schön verwirrt hab. 
Gibt sooo viele Möglichkeiten.... Nachdem unser letzter Ostsee-Urlaub dank schlechten Wetters, nerviger Zeitgenossen und mehr schlechten als rechten Fängen  so ein Flopp war, möchte ich diesmal weitgehend alles richtig machen und bin nur noch am Hin- und Her-Überlegen. #c
Das fängt bei der Frage an, ob wir da hin fahren, wo wir schon öfter waren oder ob wir einfach mal absolutes Neuland betreten (mit der Gefahr, wieder zu floppen), über die Frage ob zumindest für den ersten Tag ein Guide sinnvoll für uns wäre (da wir noch nicht sooo viele Erfahrungen mit dem Angeln vom Kleinboot haben), bis hin zur Frage, welches Gebiet für uns am besten wäre (meine beiden Männers wollen`s lieber windgeschützt zwecks Würmer im Magen bei mehr Seegang - mir ist das irgendwie egal... bin die Einzige von uns, die damit zum Glück keine Probleme hat - Hauptsache Fisch, frische Luft und kein lebensgefährliches Geschaukel ).
... und dann kommt ja noch das Preisliche dazu. Hab mir ein tolles Guiding-Angebot auf Rügen eingeholt und wir haben es einstimmig für das Beste von allen gehalten - leider ist es aber auch mit Abstand das Teuerste. 
Fragen über Fragen...|uhoh: 
Ich frag mich immer, ob ich mich mit diesem ganzen Urlaubsgeplane immer viel zu verrückt mache. Man mag ja auch nichts Falsches buchen... |rolleyes


----------



## Ködervorkoster (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub auf Insel Poel - lohnt sich das?*

Hallöschen !
Du hast nix zu tun und Spaß an der Urlaubsplanung...??? :q
Schau mal nach unter "Dänemark / Falster / Marielyst (Nyköbing)", dort gibt es eine recht große Ferienhaussiedlung an der Ostsee. (Schau im Internet & Google earth)
Wir haben dort mal in der Vorsaison ein sehr schönes & großes Ferienhaus für 6-Pers. mit Sauna, Kamin, Kabelfernsehen, Internet, 1500m² Grundstück, mit allem pi-pa-po usw. für 480,- €/Woche gemietet. War Klasse!
In der Umgebung ist nicht soooo viel los aber es gibt z. B. auch einen Forellensee an der Anlage, Bootsvermietungen im Umland, Kutterangeln von Gedser aus (zumindest letztes Jahr noch) und die Möglichkeit bei Gedser (Südspitze / Leuchtturm) sehr gut vom Ufer aus auf Meerforelle fischen zu können.

....so, jetzt haste wieder ordentlich was zu suchen & zu gucken & zu entscheiden... viel Vergnügen! |bigeyes :q

Petrie Heil!
Frank


----------



## sadako (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub auf Insel Poel - lohnt sich das?*



Fischgesindel schrieb:


> Hallöschen !
> Du hast nix zu tun und Spaß an der Urlaubsplanung...??? :q



:q wie wahr wie wahr - aber langsam artet das hier in Arbeit aus :c
Danke für die Info, aber Dänemark kommt eher nicht in Frage wegen der weiten Anreise... bis hoch nach Flensburg sind`s von hier schon ziemlich genau 670km - und das im Winter.. man kann nur hoffen, dass das Wetter mit spielt #t


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub auf Insel Poel - lohnt sich das?*

@Sadako

Braucht Ihr noch einen Guide??


----------



## sadako (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub auf Insel Poel - lohnt sich das?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Sadako
> 
> Braucht Ihr noch einen Guide??



Klaro! Immer her damit  Solange sich die Kosten in Grenzen halten - bisher wissen wir ja nicht mal, wohin die Reise gehen soll |uhoh::q


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub auf Insel Poel - lohnt sich das?*

Kosten ca. O Euro.

Ich dachte in Poel kenn ich mich aus.
Aber woanders sieht das natürlich schwieriger aus.

Habt Ihr immer noch kein Ziel festgelegt?


----------



## sadako (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub auf Insel Poel - lohnt sich das?*

Nein leider nicht... gestaltet sich auch nicht als ganz so einfach. Darf mich ja mal wieder um alles alleine kümmern. |rolleyes
 Wir sind im Moment noch recht unschlüssig.... in näheren Betracht haben wir jetzt auch Neustadt gezogen, aber ist mit dem dritten im Bunde noch nicht abgesprochen - er wohnt im Gegensatz zu uns in Bremerhaven und ist die letzten zwei Tage nicht zu erreichen gewesen #q
Nach den Infos, die ich über Poel bekommen hab, scheidet das Angebot dann wohl eher aus 

Dein Angebot ist natürlich verlockend


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub auf Insel Poel - lohnt sich das?*

Bremerhaven??
Da könnte er mich ja abholen, daß sind 40 Kilometer von hier.

Neustadt würde ich die Finger von lassen.
Wenn in die Ecke, dann Fehmarn oder der Festlandbereich dort.
(Grossenbrode, Weissenhaus, usw....).


----------



## sadako (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub auf Insel Poel - lohnt sich das?*

:q Kennst Du Dich denn auf, bzw um Fehmarn herum ein bißchen aus?
Naja wie gesagt - bin hin- und her gerissen.
Beim Bootsverleih Sanner auf Fehmarn hab ich vor einer Woche auch ne Buchsungsanfrage los geschickt, weil es mir nach meiner Rechnung incl. Boot und Unterkunft ganz günstig vorkam... aber da hat es ja noch keiner für nötig gehalten, mir mal ein Angebot per E-mail zuzusenden... |kopfkrat


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub auf Insel Poel - lohnt sich das?*

Auf und um Fehmarn angel ich schon seit 2001 ca. 10 bis 15 Tage im Jahr.
Da gibts aber auch einige Boardies auf der Insel.
Trotzdem kann ich Euch vieleicht Tips geben.
Bei Sanner würde ich anrufen, die sind zuverlässig, aber nicht gerade E-Mail Freaks.


----------



## sadako (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub auf Insel Poel - lohnt sich das?*

Grrr ich hasse telefonieren |uhoh:
Aber vielleicht hast Du recht und ich sollte da mal nachhaken :m
Wenn wir uns dann in 100 Jahren endlich mal entschieden haben, lass ich es Dich per PN wissen, dann kann man da nochmal drüber reden - sollte die Entscheidung auf Fehmarn fallen.

Ich schlaf jetzt erstmal noch ne weitere Nacht drüber. |wavey:


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub auf Insel Poel - lohnt sich das?*

Jup!

Ich auch.

Gute Nacht!


----------



## goeddoek (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub auf Insel Poel - lohnt sich das?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Auf und um Fehmarn angel ich schon seit 2001 ca. 10 bis 15 Tage im Jahr.
> Da gibts aber auch einige Boardies auf der Insel.
> Trotzdem kann ich Euch vieleicht Tips geben.
> Bei Sanner würde ich anrufen, die sind zuverlässig, aber nicht gerade E-Mail Freaks.



Richtig - und wenn's nicht so läuft, könnt ihr ja immer noch zu mir rüber kommen  :q :q :q


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub auf Insel Poel - lohnt sich das?*

@Georg

Was läuft den bei Dir??

Erzähl mal ist ja vieleicht auch für andere interessant.


----------



## goeddoek (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub auf Insel Poel - lohnt sich das?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Georg
> 
> Was läuft den bei Dir??
> 
> ...




Was bin ich wieder für ein Schelm  :q

Nein im Ernst - ich kann nicht klagen. Einige Meerforellen, die aber leider nicht meinem Mindestmaß entsprechen. 
Aber es sind vermehrt Blanke dabei #6

Und witzigerweise fange ich noch immer Platte auf Fliege, ist ja eigentlich nicht mehr so die Fangzeit für die platten Freunde.
Macht aber richtig Spaß.


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub auf Insel Poel - lohnt sich das?*

Ich habe mir gerade das erste Mal Deine Seite angeschaut.
Also ich wüsste, wo ich an der Ostsee hinfahren würde.

Uli war ja auch sehr angetan, ich meine der war auch auf "Deiner" Insel, oder??


----------



## goeddoek (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub auf Insel Poel - lohnt sich das?*

Moin Gerrit |wavey:

Nee - Uli war auf Falster. Obwohl der Guldborgsund der Lolland und Falster trennt ja nicht der Rio Grande ist  Ist also nicht so weit auseinander ;-)
Da Uli ja mehr Familienurlaub gemacht hat und ich zu der Zeit Gäste hatte, die Guiding gebucht haben, ist es leider nicht zum gemeinsamen Angeln gekommen.

Aber das wird auch noch - ich denke, Marielyst wird nicht unbedingt auf seiner Wunschliste stehen :q


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub auf Insel Poel - lohnt sich das?*

Ich habe mir das mal fest vorgenommen, fürs Frühjahr, auf Deine Insel zu kommen.

Naja bis dahin fliesst noch so einiger Schnaps die Kehle runter und wir sehen uns ja bei Steffen.


----------



## Fehmarn-Boote (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angelurlaub auf Insel Poel - lohnt sich das?*

Hallo Leute,
habe gelesen, dass ich per Mail nicht erreichbar bin. Liegt vermutlich daran, dass ich zur Zeit im Urlaub bin. Alle Mails vom 10.11.08 bis einschließlich heute liegen auf auf Reede und müssen erstmal in den Hafen, um sie zu bearbeiten.
Wem ich schneller eine Antwort schicken soll, bitte einfach nochmal die Mail losschicken und mit dringend kennzeichnen.

Grüße von Fehmarn

Sanner


----------

